# Frozen Apples



## WiredEek

I have two apple trees full of fruit, but there is a foot of snow on the ground. Now that I have the time to do something with them, I don't know if I CAN do anything. Any recipe suggestions?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I would leave them for the deer to munch on.


----------



## Addie

Try cooking a couple down to applesauce. If it works, get out there and gather the rest and start canning. Otherwise follow Aunt Bea's suggestion. After all deer have to eat also.


----------



## WiredEek

Aunt Bea said:


> I would leave them for the deer to munch on.


Well, I have goats, so I'd rather give them to the herd, but alright.  I waited too long, I suppose.


----------



## Dawgluver

Actually, they should be OK for sauce and butter, or sliced up and frozen again.  Pick a few and bring them inside to thaw, then taste.  Apples can handle some cold without much damage, and it takes awhile for them to actually freeze.


----------



## CharlieD

My mom loves to simply eat them. She purposely puts apples in the freezer.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Out here they call them Ice Apples and sell them for a very short time right after the first freeze.  They are delicious!


----------

